# cat scan for abdomen and pelvic region...



## kota (May 21, 2002)

anyone had one of these? I have to drink two bottles of the barium and they are giving an iodine injection...what to expect?? Also, are these good at finding any irregularities??Thanks!!!


----------



## 2young4this (Mar 16, 2002)

Yup, had this done a week and a half ago. really one of the best tests you'll have done. I ended up only having to drink one and a half bottles, they're not the best tasting but its not horrible to the point you'll gag.Once there you lay down and they insert an ivy into your arm. The iodine gives you a metallic taste in your mouth for a few seconds once it hits your blood stream and it gives you an odd sensation of heat in your abdomen area. The doctor told me it'd feel like I urinated and oddly enough he was right. Anyway it only last maybe a minute and isn't bad at all. They then take a few x-ray images int he CAt Scan machine and you're done.Not bad at all


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I'vd had a couple of abdominal and pelvic CT scans both for gastro and gynocologist testing. I have a had time drinking the barium, but I am weird about drinking anything especially in the morning when my sinuses are still messed up. My latest was for stomach pain. The scan showed my stomach was inflammed, but no answers yet as to why. The last two scans I have had done they told me there was a lot they couldn't see because my small bowel was in the way. Today they tell me they are scheduling me for a CT scan of the small bowel. Huh?Anyway, the test is easy just drink the barium really, really cold.


----------

